# First post! New boy



## Xavi90 (Sep 7, 2018)

Whats up community ! So I’ve been here before , years and years ago lol but just got back into the Betta world. My most recent boy just passed away(rip bailey) so I decided to turn my tall half moon 10 gallon into a community tank. I went to Petco here in California(Beaumont) and seem this handsome guy! He’s kind of shy.. I been trying to take pictures of him for the past day! And feel like it’s nothing but try after try. Anyway . So going for a couple tetras , I left with them and HIM $120 later lol 😂 I really do love bettas and hardly ever run into anything nice , but this PetCo seems to have a really nice supply! I ended up buying this immagitarium tank , wich is actually pretty cool set up. I’m looking into trying to find a good supplier or dwarf water lettuce and maybe some duckweed. But until then say hello to my unnamed half moon plakat ! The pictures don’t capture his handsomeness and galaxy 🌌 like colors !! But I’m sure I’ll capture a nice one soon. Till then i hope too network with fellow Betta enthusiasts and hopefully link up with local breeders. ✌


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

congrats on the new boy! and welcome to the forum! the Betta bug is real and deadly for the wallet. HAHA! But we gotta love em! beautiful tank! Neon Tetras would look nice in there and I hope your new boy will play nice to them. =)


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## cichlidtips (Nov 24, 2018)

Congrats on the new boy 

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

Very handsome fish, congratulations


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome back. Your new boy is beautiful. Hope to hear more from you and him.


----------



## BetterGetABetta (Jan 17, 2019)

Ooooo he’s lovely. I’m a little partial to plakats! I never ever see them in PetSmart, I got mine online. Lucky you, congrats and have fun


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please note date of the first post. Member has not been on this site since September 2018 as indicated by About Me page.


----------

